# 1995 240 auto turbo kits



## fatttony (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 95 auto (fathers old car) any way I would like to put on a turbo
what do you think the best turbo kit is (bang for your buck ) what is cx racing are they any good. or do you have any other sugestions


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

My suggestion is that you first do some searches on the subject and here's a good place to start: http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/92630-ka-turbo-thread.html


----------

